

What startups need to know about press embargoes - joelandren
http://blog.pressfriendly.com/2014/04/11/what-startups-need-to-know-about-press-embargoes/

======
egallardo
If a reporter violates an embargo, what do you feel the most appropriate
response is?

~~~
subdane
Known names and known publishers won't really agree to or respect embargoes.
You can hope, but they're doing you a favor. There's no recourse if they don't
respect one, but you don't have work with the reporter again. If you're a
young startup, you need all the press you can get, you probably shouldn't be
setting embargoes on press releases - at least in my experience.

